# Need help finding a new home for Abby.



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

I have contacted rescues, sanctuary's and put several ads on CL and various other classifieds sites. The only person that responded was not an appropriate home for her (wanted to sneak her into her apartment). The rescues/santuarys either had no number/email listed, email/number did not work or they never answered their phone/email. I have been looking since August. 

The behaviorist I spoke to said we need to keep her away from the cats. This is a small house, so that means she is confined to a small room unless she is in the backyard or getting exercised. This is really not fair to her, she hates being kept away from us. We tried sitting with her on a leash, but she it got too stressful for the cats. They all hate her. 

She needs someone who understands shy/fearful dogs with high prey drive. She has never shown aggression towards humans, only towards strange dogs. She just needs someone with more experience then we have. She is spayed, heartworm negative and UTD on shots. Please help!


----------

